# Serious question, lookin' for serious answer



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

On another thread, the question was asked "why do folks...."
Part of my answer was that there are "red necks". 
I then gave "my" definition of "red neck".



> Doesn't realize a woman has a face, says lewd and grossly inappropriate things to a female he just met, has zero manners or social skills (the ability to have an intelligent conversation about ANYTHING), cat calls every woman that walks by with his tongue hanging out like a dog and he actually thinks women are attracted to this.......
> Has no respect for any one or their property. Really in general to me a red neck is any human being that has no respect for themselves or others.


Then I posted what *I* thought was "red neck behavior"



> I am grocery shopping. Shorts and a sweatshirt. Just your average plain Jane. Guy walks by, looks in my cart and says "wow, you're organized, I like that".
> I smiled and said "thank you". I thought "um ewww don't be creepin' on my cart, and I don't care what YOU like".
> Go on about my shopping.....
> Go thru the self check out lane, walk to my vehicle, back out.
> ...


Now comes my serious question.
This dude was between 40-50 (closer to 50)

Is this the way 'men' approach women today?
Is this the approach women are looking for??

Oh please help me!!


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

We got a lot of ******** here and I've never been approached like that. Hmmm. Maybe I don't have nice enough legs. I would call that a Creeper.
I should add that over here a ******* is a country kinda thing. Big trucks, bonfires, trying to shoot bumblebees with a 22, that kind of thing.


----------



## mercedes (Sep 1, 2012)

I don't think that a "man" would approach a woman that way.I think that was a stalker and that you should have called the police!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Can someone define "Red Neck" for me? Please?


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

So one evening, before my divorce, I'm sitting in the family room sipping on a cup of herbal tea and listening to a Bach cello concerto and my wife comes up to me and announces "You're such a *******!". I put my tea down, tunded the music off, and asked "What?". "Your pocket knife - only ******** carry knives like that." "Ok, then I'm a *******," I shrugged, picked up my tea and turned the music back on.

I honestly have no idea what '*******' means - something to do with reveling in the mundane and country aspects of life or something.


----------



## Brokeneck (Mar 1, 2011)

That is definitely not the way to get a "GOOD" woman..... For instance had it been me that was in the grocery store that day and if I had noticed a pretty lady such as you shopping, my first move probably would have been to make sure we were hitting the aisles at the same pace but in opposite directions. That way there would be a chance of eye contact multiple times... I would check on the first pass to see if a wedding ring is present, Second pass would be just a sweet smile, probably by the third time we passed and hopefully made eye contact a few steps farther a glance back to see if she was looking would be appropriate... This would only be a quick look, not to check out her butt or anything but to just see if she showed any interest... By the fourth pass if her smile was bigger or eye contact was longer I would know if she was looking for a casual "Hello" If not I would change directions and leave the pretty lady alone to not be the creepy guy in the grocery store. But if her hello back was with a friendly smile and long eye contact I would assume that by the time we checked out I could ask to give her my cell phone number so she could call me if she would like to make it easier for her to be comfortable with meeting a stranger. This should only be done near other people so she didnt feel vulnerable, No contact in the parking lot after unless made by her. A guy should never ask a girl for her number.... It puts un-needed pressure on her and any further contact with her should be of her choice at a time of her convenience. 
P.S. I think your deffinition of Red-Neck is pretty much spot on!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I would not describe that as a ******* move, I would describe that as a stocker creeper move. As in scary as in you are smart t get the license plate number and all.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Some guys are just utterly awkward and clumsy around women. I doubt I would follow a woman out to the parkinglot but I have praised a woman's legs before.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

******* is a sleeveless shirt and a pinch of chew.

******* is a sun burnt neck from plowing.

******* is mudding tires on a pickup.

******* is a camouflage cellphone.

******* is barefeet and overalls.

******* is confederate flag in the front yard cause the south just might rise again.

******* is **** hunting and sniping groundhogs.

******* is a pair of imitation testicles hanging off the bumper of your truck.

******* is NASCUR the u is very important.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

******* is a putdown of poor white people. Similar to "white trash" or "hillbilly"


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I can't say conclusively that the guy wasn't a *******, but his behavior was that of a creep, which is something completely different


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Ugh! Creepy! ******* or not, that was just plain CREEPY!


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

> ******* is a putdown of poor white people. Similar to "white trash" or "hillbilly"


Says you. Out here it's considered a badge of country boy pride.

Sort of like how blacks claimed '*****'.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

When poor white people call each other ********, its a badge of honor. When city slickers and such call poor white people "*******" it's a putdown. I have to assume someone unsure of the meaning certainly wouldn't be one.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

What it is meant to be and what it is are two different things. ******** around here know what is intended, they just don't care (regardless who it comes from) because they know what it really is.

Though I suppose ******* culture is different in different places.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

Around here, we know when we're being insulted.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I always seem to get myself in trouble playing the devil&#8217;s advocate, but here goes.
I make a point to keep myself in a cheerful mood. When I am at a grocery checkout, I try to say something nice to the cashier. &#8220; Those are pretty ear rings you have on.&#8221;, &#8220;Your nails look nice, do you do them yourself?&#8221; A kind word to a stranger might brighten up their day. I&#8217;m not talking about striking up a conversation about my grandkids to a stranger in the produce aisle, just something nice. Never intended as a pick up line. 
If your grocery cart was noticeably well arranged, I would think that you take pride in being an organized person. I would think that to compliment you in this totally non-personal way would be safe and perhaps reaffirm your personal pride in being organized. Might not be trying to pick you up.
A woman with nice legs in shorts and sweat shirt is attractive. I wouldn&#8217;t think of saying so to a total stranger, in a grocery store or other similar situation. But if I was driving out of the parking lot and you were in your car, I might see that differently. You are safe in your car, I&#8217;m in mine. There is no threat that I might attack you. It is broad daylight. A sincere compliment from a stranger you may never see again might be intended to be nice and not try to pick you up.
I&#8217;ve told young mothers, &#8220; That is a beautiful baby you have, how old is she?&#8221; Most times they are eager to tell me what a good baby she is or some small talk. I&#8217;m not trying to pick anyone up or creap them out. I think it is just being nice. 
It can get creepy if I speak with someone and then 20 minutes later, we end up next to each other in the checkout line.
I figure everyone is fighting their own battles. Everyone can use a compliment. It never occurred to me that being nice was repulsive.


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

What's wrong with confederate flags, camo anything and NASCAR???? You never know when you are gonna need a supply of confederate flags handy. Camo is the new black. NASCAR is in line with Alabama football for a southern pastime... we gotta have some driving skills for when we are muddin... barefoot in our camo... shootin anything that moves... bumblebees included.

Around here ******* isn't a putdown... it's just the opposite of country club. That creepy guy isn't what I would call *******... just creepy... even rich country club types do dumb stuff like that. Here a "*******" type guy is usually the most polite and gentlemanly type of guy. Yea, they may stare and make comments but they are harmless and would treat you like a lady if you were "their's." ******* is just real country around here.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

> Around here, we know when we're being insulted.


Does that do anything besides make it easier to insult you?



> What's wrong with


Nothing at all.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I dont think ******* and country are the same . To me ******* implies more ego than brains and antiquated political and social views inherited from the not very well informed and never thought about again.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

Prismseed said:


> Does that do anything besides make it easier to insult you?


 It neither does nor don't do anything. When somebody from the city or up north comes around with that sneer and says something about "bunch of ********" we understand that is an insult. What part of that are you having trouble with? Easy ain't got nothing to do with it. Nor does insulting. The key is "understand". We understand when we are being insulted. Understand is the verb, although it's been a really long time since I've been in grade school, I think that "being" in "being insulted" would be a past participle? 

We also understand when somebody is trying to nitpick.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

> We also understand when somebody is trying to nitpick.


You are mistaken but we'll leave it lay at that.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

zong its easy to spot people who dont know apple butter from hog turds too.they have their nose turned up......they have a lot to learn.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

first off, I use and think of ******* endearingly. yes I uderstand when it's used as an insult--any label can be used as an insult. 

love that "shooting bumblebees with a .22"--that's exactly it, and why I love ******* ha!

Sure there are jerks. But there are a lot of guys who just want to say you have nice legs too. However awkward that comes across. I just smile say thank you, be a lady. I think one's response to the compliment which may come across as too forward has a lot to do with how things "progress", I find if I respond as a lady(acknowledging the compliment sweetly but not being a skank back) the guy tones it down and the conversation carries on in a nice way--not that I'm looking for anything, just that if I respect the human being, the respect comes back to me.

Another example is the homeless begging around here--a few people have asked me if I get the on and on long story argument/hassle/beatdown to give money. No I don't. I know your not supposed to make eye contact walking down the street--but, if someone does, I do, and smile--and actually I DO look and make eye contact and smile--"those people" are so invisible, thought of as not human... If they ask, I simply say I don't have it, because I don't have/carry cash. And I look them in the eye and smile, for real. If they got a great schtick going on--clever sign, song and dance etc, if I do have cash I will give a litte, cuz I'm a sucker for that. Always I compliment them on their awesomeness, joke awhile, and they forget to ask for money ha--sometimes if a McDonalds is handy I'll go buy some food and bring it back. The point is, treat someone like a human being, and more often that not you get it back--even when it starts out rough. 

You did the right things to protect yourself just in case. But dont' let it make you think all guys are dogs.

BTW--yes I realize there are truly nasty people in this world. I have a few people in my life who have dealt with them (bus driver in the drug/psycho part of town, police chaplain in DC). They have come through years of dealing alright--they take no crap, yet they give the namaste and have come through nasty situations in a better way because of it.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

If you go shopping for wimmens at the corner grocery store.... you might just be a *******.

If you think a forty something wearing shorts and a sweat shirt is "HOT"... you just might be a *******.

If you can hit what yer aimin at..... at 20 yards spittin backer juice.... you just might be a *******. 

If you score with a forty something wearing shorts and a sweatshirt you met at the corner grocery store, cuz she was impressed with yer spittin talents.... she just might be a *******.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

I got to tell ya, I been around a long time. You don't shoot bumblebees, you shoot carpenter bees. Bumblebees never hurt anybody. And you use rat shot, too. Sometimes called "shot shell" More fun with a pistol with 3 or 4 buddies milling around doing the same.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

******** in 1921 when it started. Are you anti-union?

Battle of Blair Mountain


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

******* term goes back to year 1643

******* History


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

wyld thang..you know a lot of people considered the loggers and timber fallers ******** in their oily tin pants and hickory shirts.....more need to take example of their work ethic and abilitys.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, around here, we don't have ********, we have Hoosiers. The lowest of the low, lower than white trash.

And before anyone takes off on this...I was raised for a few years about 60 miles north of Indy. I know what a Hoosier is.

I think the whole thing is funny.

Mon


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

Mammy!! I lived in Kokomo for a few months and also near Peru. That was in the spring of 1969.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

#1 I would never pass a somebody 3 times in a grocery aisle. 2s my limit. 1 by accident, my accidently turning in an aisle she was already in. OR I being in an aisle she turned in, and 2, delibertly just to take a good look.
# 2 I will ask a good looker, and not a kid either, someone from 30 up, when im actually looking for something I cant find. I figure, IF I gotta ask for help, I might as well get a bit of a charge talking to some such person.

# 3 Id never compliment some stranger on their good looking legs. Never have, never will.

#4 I have made a bit of conversation, like when the cashers slow and theres a heck of a line, OR when they have the cart full. I might say, Dawgs. U got enough there for Coxeys Army, OR Looks like you aint planing to come back till Christmas. If they speak, fine. If not, thats OK too.


----------



## boiledfrog (Jun 2, 2011)

From this post's original description of "*******" I'd have to say your gangster rappers fit the bill better than most any country boy I've crossed paths with. Seem the red necks I know treat women with respect. Then again I do live out west.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

There are ********, and then there are ********.

There really IS a difference.

:donut:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

zong said:


> ******* is a putdown of poor white people. Similar to "white trash" or "hillbilly"


:gaptooth:

First, you folks are great, thank you.

Second, I thought "white trash" was the "white person term" like "the N word used by/for black folks"?

Third, I thought hillbilly's were 'folks that lived super laid back simple lives in extreme rural places (Like hallers, and such). Most of my family is from KY and when we would go down for reunions, I heard the word "hillbilly" a lot but don't remember anyone getting upset. So I thought it just described 'country folks like my family".

Haypoint: I have had many a conversation with many folks at the grocery store (I am there so much) and I agree, I am usually in a fabulously good mood when I grocery shop (as I love to grocery shop!! yeah, I know, weird). 

This guy was different......just.....I don't know, the 'way' he looked at me, clearly he was watching me when I was not paying attention (how else would he have blocked me in the parking lot) I think it was more his body language...that really creeped me out. BUT his whole approach was just...ewwww. TOTAL cave man. Again, I think it was more the 'way' he looked at me?

My husband decided he wanted to go grocery shopping with me, on a Saturday......that's a whole different story.........anyway. 
I do self check lanes. 
I know what I am doing. 
He moved to the end to bag, and I started busting things through. 
I am OCD, methodical on what goes down when, and how it comes down is how I bag it.ETC.
Anyway, then I get to the coupon portion, zing zing zing..WHOMP. The machine calls the attendant. 
I turned and apologized to the man behind me. 
He said "I have totally enjoyed watching you do this.....you clearly know what you are doing". I laughed and said "it's home away from home"!
He wasn't creepy or givin me the "hubba hubba" eye.......

Being nice is not repulsive, not at all. It is tremendously appreciated by most!! Me included. I try to be that friendly gal when I go out too!!


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I always think of red neck as a man or it could be a woman that dresses in poor taste or lacks grooming. I mean what is it with KY men that makes them think that men with long hair is attractive. Now I like men with long hair IF it is clean and well groomed but most men here seem to think it is good looking to have greasy dirty long hair. YUK and to wear dirty tee shirts which is OK but PLEASE not to go out to eat in a resturant. Save the dirty tee shirts for around the house if you don't do laundry. Another thing is smoking or chewing or hacking up spit constantly OH YEAH that is REAL attractive. Of course I have seen some women that aren't much better in how they dress.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

zong said:


> Mammy!! I lived in Kokomo for a few months and also near Peru. That was in the spring of 1969.


Zong, I DID live in Peru, but by '69 had left the state...think I was in Texas by then....

Mon


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

frogmammy said:


> Zong, I DID live in Peru, but by '69 had left the state...think I was in Texas by then....
> 
> Mon


I assure you it ain't changed much!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

frogmammy said:


> Well, around here, we don't have ********, we have Hoosiers. The lowest of the low, lower than white trash.
> 
> And before anyone takes off on this...I was raised for a few years about 60 miles north of Indy. I know what a Hoosier is.
> 
> ...


So you're saying it's not just a baking cabinet?


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

elkhound said:


> ******* term goes back to year 1643
> 
> ******* History


That is a good article. That first picture could have easily come from one of my parents and grandparents, I have several of them on my computer right now doing some family tree stuff.

"Shunned, and considered too "uncultured" to be absorbed into mainstream America, these newly arrived immigrants were encouraged to settle in the Appalachian and Ozark mountain areas where they could act as a human shield against the Indian Nations that also resided there."

If what passes as "culture" is what our "current" president and "liar 'n thief" thinks that JayZ and Beyonce are suitable role models for children, then they can keep their culture, thank you very much!

I grew up a *******, and I will die a *******.

[youtube]Ja5F4AaQle0[/youtube]


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm just thinking he carried it to far, it became lewd and obnoxious! Wouldn't classify it any other way.

If you have nice legs, and are uncomfortable about admiration, wear a trench coat into the store!

I'm not "*******", just a full fledged country male, that likes fine things, and can and will admire them. No need to be lewd about it, but since I'm single I might have complimented you as well?

Women can be just as crude as men, or worse, from what I know.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Can someone define "Red Neck" for me? Please?


Some have already given you the historical answers.
I knew about this one, from WV coal miners.



Darren said:


> ******** in 1921 when it started. Are you anti-union?
> 
> Battle of Blair Mountain



And I'm glad I saw this link, because I had never heard this one.


elkhound said:


> ******* term goes back to year 1643
> 
> ******* History


I always knew that Scotch-Irish streak was the reason I'm so ornery. lol.


But, I'll give you the definition I heard a long time ago.

A *******, after he finishes his beer, riding down the road in his pickup truck, throws his can out the window.
A country boy, will throw it in the back of the truck.

Translation?
Just a matter of respect.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ahhhhhhh country boy.
When I think "country boy" think:

4-H. My daughter was in 4-H this year, met a lot of kids. 
A handful of young men that I would describe as 'country boys'.
They needed volunteers to take the bails from point A to point B.
The 2 of the 3 boys that were there, did not volunteer. 
So She was pitchin' bails of hay for a halloween set up.
Young man walk's into the room, goes over to her and says:
"Let me get that for you"
She handed him the bail. He said to her 
"it would be helpful if you jumped up in the truck and pushed the bails to the edge, then we (him and the other boy) can take them to point b.
She said ok.

I didn't raise her to see that as a 'sexist pig man move' but I raised her to see that is a "Man" move, it was out of respect for her, as a woman.
(trained my boy to be that way too) She didn't take it as "oh he thinks I am weak cause I am a girl". 
She took it as "This young man has manners and respect"

Country boy: Manners, understands he's a man, respects women. Just has respect, in general.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

******* used to mean a hard worker. A laborer who worked in the sun so much that his neck was red.

It had nothing to do with laziness, disrespect, sloth, or any of the things now associated with it.

I take great offense over the bastardization of many words that were never meant to be used in the degrading and insufferable manner into which they have mutated today.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I think I was insulted by one of those remarks.

Upon further reflection, I know I was insulted by one of those remarks.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Laura,
Did you note something here? 
It had nothing to do with what the guy did. LOl he sounds like a nice guy.
Its simply you didnt match. So you label him capatin creepy
THATS CREEPY.
Ive noticed lately that you seem to be lableing a lot of folks in a deraugatory way..
Ive just noticed this so perhaps something has changed in your life?


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Saffron said:


> ******* used to mean a hard worker. A laborer who worked in the sun so much that his neck was red.
> 
> It had nothing to do with laziness, disrespect, sloth, or any of the things now associated with it.
> 
> I take great offense over the bastardization of many words that were never meant to be used in the degrading and insufferable manner into which they have mutated today.


Yes I agree a lot. 
Where this came from was the kids of privlege who were not expected to work and whos white collar parents dispargaed working folks. They used this name as a insult.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

:trollface:trollface:trollface:trollface:trollface:trollface


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Sometimes guys are not good at giving compliments and making good first impressions on women. Some are creeps some may not be. 

It depends on how we tune our Jerk-Alerts.

Some women have a hard time adjusting to receiving compliments. Do you have nice legs? Lean back, smile and say, "Thank you."


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

It is a beautiful sunny day!!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

When I think of the label *******, I think of a trouble maker and a bully. I do not think ******* and country are the same thing. Maybe there are a few classes of ******* with one class being of ladies and gentlemen who have their own culture and history To live and preserve, and the other class being just country thugs.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I respect people's right to hang a confederate flag. States should be allowed to decide of they want to leave the union. Maintaining the union by violence is not right, it has to be by choice.

We have regions in america that were once independent. They had their own culture and history. Many families have been living where they live since before there was a US so why should they have to give up their culture and customs just because the group with the most power wants to push their culture and customs on them? Our individual states are the size of many countries in the world. Connecticut is the size of jamacia. New York city, just the city not the state, has roughly the same amount of inhabitants as all of holland.

I am a northerner but i support the right of the south to break free from the union.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

City Bound said:


> When I think of the label *******, I think of a trouble maker and a bully. I do not think ******* and country are the same thing. Maybe there are a few classes of ******* with one class being of ladies and gentlemen who have their own culture and history live and preserve, and the other class are just country thugs.


What in the world would a person from NYC know about ********??

Where I live and have lived in the SOUTH, a ******* is a good thing, like some have said, mostly just good old country folks.

There are some that do some bad things, but we don't call them ********, we just call them crack heads/meth heads and go on about our business.

[youtube]_WAQGDa9pJ8[/youtube]


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

It is obvious from this thread and other threads elsewhere on HT in the past that no one here can agree on what the definition of a ******* is and that includes the people who cosider themselves to be ********. 

The guy down the block from me has a pickup truck outside his house and a confederate flag hanging on his flag pole. He has had that flag hanging on his pole for over 30 years. His backyard looks like a dump of scrap metal because he scraps and he hoards a mass of mattresses on the side of his garage. Does that make him a *******? The guy two doors down from him restores vintage cars in his driveway and painted a confederate flag on the hood of one of his restored pickups. Does that make him a *******? One of the local bars only plays country music, does that make a ******* bar? A family friend lives a few blocks away. He hears his house with a wood burning stove, is poor, has awful grammar, has a mess of hunting rifles, goes hunting every year, has seven kids, is very clannish with his relations, and his house is falling apart. Does that make him a *******?

Do you have to live in the country to be a *******? Do have to live in the south?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

City Bound said:


> Do you have to live in the country to be a *******? Do have to live in the south?



Yes, maybe he's from the south...LOL!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

******* wannabe's.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Rebel pride n ******* are often the same in the south. With location aside aside I'm sure I'd fit southern description of ******* to a tee. I wouldn't fly a rebel flag for simple fact I'm not from the south n I'm not going to pretend i am. I am a Yankee through n through. I do think Laura's description of ******* was way off n sounds like a weirdo or stalker. But defentitly creepy.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Cb it's also very ironic that southerns would claim the badge of ******* ecspecially with northern perception of southern wrk ethic. ( being slow n lazy)


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I do not know if they are wanna bes. The area where I live is notoriously racist. 

We have dual citizens here so to speak, people who live in both the north and south. One example is my friends brother who went back and forth between his divorced parents, one in NYC and the other in the south somewhere. This dude was scary and I avoided him. He was covered in tats, Arian tats, skulls, scars and he was in a gang down south and in and out of prison. Eventually he stopped living up north because he was arrested for shooting a rival gang member to death.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

People make it a derogatory term, ******** are the funniest, giving people I know.

I'm a ******* gurl, how do I know? it says so on my truck and gosh darn it I'm pretty entertaining....LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

maverickxxx said:


> Cb it's also very ironic that southerns would claim the badge of ******* ecspecially with northern perception of southern wrk ethic. ( being slow n lazy)



I resemble that remark...LOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

Watch that racist stuff. Here where I live, the demographics are 44% white and 54% black.
So, I suppose, based on that, white people are the minority race. I don't feel any different than when I lived up north. I guess there are fools everywhere though, surely there are a few here too.
28% of us are below the poverty level, too.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

maverickxxx said:


> Cb it's also very ironic that southerns would claim the badge of ******* ecspecially with northern perception of southern wrk ethic. ( being slow n lazy)


What IS ironic is that anyone from the north would perceive southern people as "slow", or "lazy" and racist. Especially in this day and age.

Do you really know what your are talking about or from your ignorance and bigotry do you just like spouting lies to which their only purpose is to feed and continue such stereotypes?

From 2004 until last year I spent most of my time visiting and living in Marshall Texas which is a town much like Zong describes. The population is pretty much 50/50 black/white. The town that houses Wiley college? Ever heard of that? Ever seen the movie "The Great Debaters" ?

[youtube]ZksObR_5WGA[/youtube]

More people on the this board SHOULD take notice to KNOW what they are talking about BEFORE they try to have a conversation about it.

Kind of like the OP calling someone a "*******" and then turning around and asking what a "*******" is.

You have access to the Internet, I suggest you use it to educate yourselves for there is NO excuse for ignorance, no matter where you live!


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

maverickxxx said:


> Cb it's also very ironic that southerns would claim the badge of ******* ecspecially with northern perception of southern wrk ethic. ( being slow n lazy)



Just because that's the northern perception doesn't mean they see clearly.




Had a woman move down South (she was a real yankee) and had such a negative view of Lazy Southerners. She changed her mind after a few years of hot summers. "When I moved here I thought Southerners were lazy and stupid. Now, though, I understand. As hot as it gets, I won't move during the 1-3 time of the day either. I guess they aren't really lazy; it IS smart not to do anything during this time" Spoken as she "melted" in a chair trying to stay cool. Unfortunately, she remained a northerner in the South.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

I still think I should have gotten some sort of merit badge for working full days physical labor outside those 3 days when it got up to 108 degrees here. And one of those afternoons, I even had company, and the energy for that sort of activity after the 10 hours hard work. Not bad for a 61 year old boy. Just another summer....I miss it already.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Juliet.
O Gnomeo, Gnomeo! wherefore art thou Gnomeo 
Deny thy father and refuse thy name;
Or, if thou wilt not, be but sworn my love,
And I'll no longer be a Capulet.

Gnomeo.
[Aside.] Shall I hear more, or shall I speak at this?

Juliet.
'Tis but thy name that is my enemy;--
Thou art thyself, though not a Montague.
What's Montague? It is nor hand, nor foot,
Nor arm, nor face, nor any other part
Belonging to a man. O, be some other name!
*What's in a name? that which we call a rose
By any other name would smell as sweet;*
So Gnomeo would, were he not Gnomeo call'd,
Retain that dear perfection which he owes
Without that title:--Gnomeo, doff thy name;
And for that name, which is no part of thee,
Take all myself.

Gnomeo.
I take thee at thy word:
Call me but love, and I'll be new baptiz'd;
Henceforth I never will be Gnomeo.


Seriously, I was looking for the Gnomeo Secret Love thread. Couldn't find it, so thought this might apply here too.


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

maverickxxx said:


> Cb it's also very ironic that southerns would claim the badge of ******* ecspecially with northern perception of southern wrk ethic. ( being slow n lazy)


Did you just call me slow & lazy???? :shocked:

You are a yankee "*******" wannabe!!!! You can't be a ******* if you don't watch football, don't hunt, don't know anything about NASCAR, don't carry a gun 24/7 and don't say ma'am & sir... or use that gun to solve your insect and rodent problems.

I'm slipping into my camo cutoffs and tanktop (gotta get outta my church clothes) to go practice my NASCAR driving skills on the 4 wheeler... through the creek beds. I will come out covered in mud and join in the conversation about yesterdays SEC football games... then we will shoot a lot of guns (probably at targets instead of flying insects) while deciding our favorite flavor of corn liquor and badmouthing *certain yankees *that don't know how to shoot or hunt. And yes... there are confederate flags flying! 

I think some yankees are just jealous of how much fun we have in the South. They don't know how to have fun so they name call instead!!!! 

* Some people need to learn to take a comment as a funny... the way it was meant! * If I really thought all yankees were rude, coldhearted & arrogant I wouldn't post it and make a joke of it (and remind Raven12 of it every chance I get). I know very well that the perception many northerners have of us is that we are slow & lazy... most know that isn't totally true... just like I know they aren't all rude & arrogant... just most of them.  And JL... I know quite a few people that fit Mav's description to a tee. Where I'm from we do take our time and enjoy the moment... sometimes very slowly and thouroughly... I don't call it slow & lazy... I call it unrushed and relaxing. 

ETA AGAIN... I live in a VERY, VERY, VERY racist area!!! Montgomery is more black than white and the small town where I live has more minority (black & hispanic) than white. It's ok out in the country but Montgomery is the birthplace of the Civil Right's Movement... racism is alive and well. The Confederate Flag will start a fight. Anybody who doesn't think southern people (at least a whole bunch of them) are racist is just wrong... or lucky to live in a more integrated area. My niece's sorority (University of Alabama) is in a fight right now because the main headquarters (Denver, CO) told them they had to accept at least 1 black girl... they had 2 pledging (all others pledge the black sorority only... these were northern girls that didn't know any better). The sorority didn't do it... they would have been blacklisted from all events, parties, etc... if they did and their girl's (including my niece) would have left for a different sorority. The parent's are in an uproar and it's a huge ordeal. I think it's stupid and ridiculous but it's the south and it's racist whether you want to admit it or not. There is a town in north western AL that no black person will even drive through after dark. A lot of foster/adoptive parent's won't take in black kids because their extended family will cut them off and won't treat those kids well. So... people aren't WAY off base if they think southerners are racist.... just not all of us and obviously not all areas of the south.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Like I said, there are ******** ... and, then, there ARE ********.

There really IS a difference.

:donut:


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

At least one person from NY is just insulting as all get out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

Maverick never said southerners were slow and lazy, He said that is a common perception of northerners, to quote, " it's also very ironic that southerns would claim the badge of ******* ecspecially with northern perception of southern wrk ethic. ( being slow n lazy)" 

Clearly he is pointing out that the commonly held "northern perception" is wrong.


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

Us southerners like to pick a fight.... Mav just made it easy.  I think he kinda likes the south and southerners... a closet southern *******.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm not southern nothing much less a wannabe of any sort. Well maybe homesteader wanna be.Zong has amazing reading comprehension skills. Zong is right with his quote that's the stero type. Just like many other stereotypes. But sticking with the race an bigotry the south is very much that still. That's a fact! U can stick your head in the sand an say it's not n u don't see it. Also the one class of person hated more than black people is Yankees. Nother fact. Obviously jl is much more ignorant of where he lives than us Yankees. An jl tactics are straight outta his liberal handbook. The whole bash a Yankee every chance n when somebody says anything that can be twisted n repeated innacuratly scream the loudest even though that's what u do yourself. See I didn't think there was any liberal ******** but I know there is one now.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

It does not matter where you come from, north, south, east, west, or if you are white, black, Asian, or whatever. Racism is everywhere and it is natures way of protecting our genetics.

Not everyone is a universalist. Not everyone can reduce people to the most basic shared characteristics and then declare that we are all the same. Some people enjoy the unique qualities of their own people and that is their right.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I thought they were called Southern Democrats?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Mom I honestly do not even think of the south very much. For me the south is like another country and I respect that for the most part that they want nothing to do with the north. I hace no ill will towards the south. I perceive New England as their own country also because they have their ways and culture. I could never move to New England because I would never fit in. I wish I would have been born there though.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

zong said:


> Maverick never said southerners were slow and lazy, He said that is a common perception of northerners, to quote, " it's also very ironic that southerns would claim the badge of ******* ecspecially with northern perception of southern wrk ethic. ( being slow n lazy)"
> 
> Clearly he is pointing out that the commonly held "northern perception" is wrong.


 I wasn't talking about Maverick or CB either. Got no problems with those two at all.


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

I'm taking back my ******* wannabe & closet southern ******* comments... I don't want to end up on any crazy Yankee hit list.


----------



## dranger1108 (Aug 7, 2010)

mercedes said:


> I don't think that a "man" would approach a woman that way.I think that was a stalker and that you should have called the police!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:awh:
They only guy I know that approaches women that way is a convicted child molester and he does that with any female he has a chance to talk to...


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

That's not your fault your geographically challanged


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

At least I'm not latitudely challenged!


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey I made that term up for anyone that lives below mason Dixon line


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

maverickxxx said:


> I'm not southern nothing much less a wannabe of any sort. Well maybe homesteader wanna be.Zong has amazing reading comprehension skills. Zong is right with his quote that's the stero type. Just like many other stereotypes. But sticking with the race an bigotry the south is very much that still. That's a fact!


I never said there was no racism in the south, just that not ALL southern people or even southern ******** are racist, that is my point.



maverickxxx said:


> U can stick your head in the sand an say it's not n u don't see it. Also the one class of person hated more than black people is Yankees. Nother fact. Obviously jl is much more ignorant of where he lives than us Yankees. An jl tactics are straight outta his liberal handbook.


I don't choose to "stick my head in the sand" and ignore it, it is just that I choose not to perpetuate stereotypes.

That is very odd that you would call me a liberal. Although I do have a few liberal ideas about race AND a few other aspects of society, politically I am more of a conservative or libertarian.

I detest (as much mav it seems) and would never subscribe to the notion of the more "vocal" one is, the more that makes them right, or that their thoughts and ideas are better than the next person like most liberals seem to think. Just because ONE is the loudest mouth doesn't make them any better than the rest of us.



> The whole bash a Yankee every chance n when somebody says anything that can be twisted n repeated innacuratly scream the loudest even though that's what u do yourself. See I didn't think there was any liberal ******** but I know there is one now.


I HAVE NEVER CALLED ANYONE ON HERE NAMES, yet by TWO northerners now (Mav and CB) I have been called a liberal (by mav), a bigot, and a racist (by CB).

READ OVER all of my posts, and unless I am writing about the civil war, I have never used such archaic terms such as "rebel" or "yankee" to describe anyone.

The one post where CB was greatly mistaken about me saying "yank" (as people in other countries, UK, AUS, etc. etc. call any of us from the US) and HE TOOK it as racist, and has still yet to appologize for his ignorance and stupidity.

Now, I myself do enjoy a hearty debate now and then, and talk about this and that as such, but seems that you Mav have some beef with me then let me remind you that THAT IS YOUR PROBLEM, not mine. So, if you all will excuse me as I excuse myself from this hate filled thread, I have nothing left to say on the matter except some wise words from a great southern gentleman ...


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

that Jeff Foxworthys' ******* jokes may have changed the definition of a ******* to a bad one?

No, I don't have the living room furn. on the front porch (nor do I have a seat from a car out there) just lawn chairs. I reckon I'm about half ******* and half country.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

As a 'northerner' I have always understood ******* the way I described it.
I am so very sorry, and ask for forgiveness if I have offended you JL.
That was not my intention.


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

maverickxxx said:


> Hey I made that term up for anyone that lives below mason Dixon line


Yea but I'm taking credit for it! It is just for anyone ABOVE the Mason Dixon line

Homebody... you don't know what your missing... truck seats are way more comfy than lawn furniture. We took one down to the pond last night to sit on... better than the hard pier.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

It has been my experience that racism and bigotry are very much alive and well.... especially up nawth.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> It has been my experience that racism and bigotry are very much alive and well.... especially up nawth.


Way more in the north and midwest than in the south or the west.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I use to have bucket seats from a car that I found in the garbage as chairs in my former music studio. I miss thos chairs, they were so comfy to sick in.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Jl for one u didn't read what I originally wrote as many others did which they got something vastly differnt than u. u were the one u cried bigotry etc... With nothing of such to reference. U went off on a very ignorant tangent with poor reading skills. N yes u do try to bash north at every chance u get. An as far as liberal yup it shows more n more when u post stuff like this n words u say n use n actions. Straight outta the play book by them. U take something that u don't understand slap a racist label on it n cry other people are mean. Then when u lose your argument say well I'm not going to continue. Even though the thing u are complaining about is very thing u do yourself. 
If u read what I wrote it says pretty obvious I was saying a lot of southerns wrap rebelpride with *******. There's nothing shocking n appalling about that. 
U are the person with all your infinite ignorance turned it into a personal attack on me n tried to turn it into a being racist.( liberal tactic) 
I don't really give two of anything about north south stuff( course we northerners did win the war) cause Where I am from does not define who I am what I think or what I do or say.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

One thing that bugs me is how some southern people lump all northerners together and then treAt them like they are to blame for what happened during the civil war. Many people end up in the north because most of the immigrant ships sailed into the north and they are too poor to go anywhere else.

Most of my family came in on immigrant ships excaping the starvation of the famine in Ireland. We landed in new York city and in Boston and we were too poor to leave so we just stayed where we were trying to work our way out of poverty for over 100 years.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

maverickxxx said:


> Jl for one u didn't read what I originally wrote as many others did which they got something vastly differnt than u. u were the one u cried bigotry etc... With nothing of such to reference. U went off on a very ignorant tangent with poor reading skills. N yes u do try to bash north at every chance u get. An as far as liberal yup it shows more n more when u post stuff like this n words u say n use n actions. Straight outta the play book by them. U take something that u don't understand slap a racist label on it n cry other people are mean. Then when u lose your argument say well I'm not going to continue. Even though the thing u are complaining about is very thing u do yourself.
> If u read what I wrote it says pretty obvious I was saying a lot of southerns wrap rebelpride with *******. There's nothing shocking n appalling about that.
> U are the person with all your infinite ignorance turned it into a personal attack on me n tried to turn it into a being racist.( liberal tactic)
> I don't really give two of anything about north south stuff( course we northerners did win the war) cause Where I am from does not define who I am what I think or what I do or say.


:clap: I'd wave my rebel flag if I had an icon for it. Just because I like what you said, but a big OUCH on the war winning thing why did you have to go there?...LOL

No reply needed, LOL I was only expressing an unnessesary feeling...LOL


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Well I thought we were just dragging in off topic stuff. Sorry was just following someone else's lead. That's what I get for being a follower.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Well if we r back on ******* topic. I did cannibalize a lawn mower to fix my wood splitter that is homemade n have gorilla tape holding my taillight on my truck


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Your not a follower you just got dragged into someone else's drama with how they see their world. It's okay to see the world as you choose, no one is right nor wrong. No matter how many times they insist on telling you.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I used hello kitty duct tape to connect my dryer hose, it's pretty..


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

maverickxxx said:


> Well if we r back on ******* topic. I did cannibalize a lawn mower to fix my wood splitter that is homemade n have gorilla tape holding my taillight on my truck


Alright... you graduated from wannabe status. You are a true ******* when you know the uses of duct tape


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I may be a *******. I live in a trailer but I'm not white trash. I don't make very much money but I am not poor. The ******* will jump out of me if I get so mad I can't control it. I am a proud TN *******.


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

Since Mav wants to toss around the "war" card... let's be clear that the south could have won. We took the high road and surrendered... ending the needless bloodshed. We should get a throphy.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

tambo said:


> The ******* will jump out of me if I get so mad I can't control it.



:donut:

Part of me wants to confess something, but I better not.

:donut:


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Yea the libs already give trophies for participating. I didn't know there was so many southern liberals. N I thought NYC was filled with them apparently so is the south.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

When I moved north I was surprised to find that a Georgia ******* is more liberal than a Northern liberal. I also found racism to be much more pronounced in the north.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

momof2 said:


> and badmouthing *certain yankees *that don't know how to shoot or hunt.


You're jealous because I get to wear flannel! :nana:

p.s. coffee tastes better on cold mornings.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

maverickxxx said:


> Yea the libs already give trophies for participating. I didn't know there was so many southern liberals. N I thought NYC was filled with them apparently so is the south.


There you go, stereotyping and painting people with too broad of a stroke. Mav, you need to really stop and THINK about what you are typing before you post it, you are sounding really very infantile and extremely ignorant.

I have NEVER said anything bad about "northerners" but some of the crap you are spouting REALLY REALLY makes me glad I do not live up there! :goodjob:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Raven12 said:


> You're jealous because I get to wear flannel! :nana:
> 
> p.s. coffee tastes better on cold mornings.


Especially when it's served in bed.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I thought u were dun. Which is it? Are u or u not? N u are not helping your cause at all. For one all the adults are having a conversation n joking around. U an your liberal mind pretending to be a ******* rebel pride southerner is pitiful. Obviously u need to do some serious wrk on your reading skills! In case u haven't noticed u are the only one with a problem. Might be something to that. I'd leave it alone at this point because u are embarrassing all your southern brethren. 
Maybe u should go back shut off your liberal thinking n reread thingsn see the interactions between everyone n see who's ignorant!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I don't like coffee ... but I guess it could be better in bed? I really don't know. I can think of so many other things that I would rather have there, than coffee. Like, maybe, donut balls.

:donut:


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh I forgot the smiley at the end nice touch. We all love the victory smiley at the end. But well send u out a trophy for particapating. Course we just need to know what depth to dig down to so u can see it.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

JohnnyLee said:


> There you go, stereotyping and painting people with too broad of a stroke. Mav, you need to really stop and THINK about what you are typing before you post it, you are sounding really very infantile and extremely ignorant.
> 
> I have NEVER said anything bad about "northerners" but some of the crap you are spouting REALLY REALLY makes me glad I do not live up there! :goodjob:


Johnny I like you, however you're taking this racist thing too far. Let people be who they are let them think for themselves. Let them come to their own conclusions. I personally have not walked in other people shoes. Nor have they walked in mine. We all have a right to our own thinking.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> I don't like coffee ... but I guess it could be better in bed? I really don't know. I can think of so many other things that I would rather have there, than coffee. Like, maybe, donut balls.
> 
> :donut:



 + :donut: = :kiss:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Cindilu takes coffee showers....LOL


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

I'm taking my trophy comment back... that backfired terribly.

JL... I have badmouthed northerners WAY more than anyone has southerners. Mav is just expressing his love of the south in his own unique way. I'm feeling like a traitor with this comment but here goes... some (and I do mean a tiny few) northerners are better people than a lot of the lazy, slow and racist southerners that I know. The whole thing was a joke with a good bit of truth to it. I would take a Mav anyday over a lazy, slow and dumb southerner (and we have lots of them). Now I gotta go repent.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Does anyone have a link for the Prius homesteaders forum?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

momof2 said:


> I'm taking my trophy comment back... that backfired terribly.
> 
> JL... I have badmouthed northerners WAY more than anyone has southerners. Mav is just expressing his love of the south in his own unique way. I'm feeling like a traitor with this comment but here goes... some (and I do mean a tiny few) northerners are better people than a lot of the lazy, slow and racist southerners that I know. The whole thing was a joke with a good bit of truth to it. I would take a Mav anyday over a lazy, slow and dumb southerner (and we have lots of them). Now I gotta go repent.


Never, ever repent for your own honest feelings. They are yours.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

maverickxxx said:


> I thought u were dun. Which is it? Are u or u not? N u are not helping your cause at all. For one all the adults are having a conversation n joking around. U an your liberal mind pretending to be a ******* rebel pride southerner is pitiful. Obviously u need to do some serious wrk on your reading skills! In case u haven't noticed u are the only one with a problem. Might be something to that. I'd leave it alone at this point because u are embarrassing all your southern brethren.
> Maybe u should go back shut off your liberal thinking n reread thingsn see the interactions between everyone n see who's ignorant!


My heart truly goes out to you. I just thought you were ignorant because you lack the drive to educate and better yourself, not that you were mentally handicapped.

Please accept my sincerest apologies.


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

Tommyice said:


> Never, ever repent for your own honest feelings. They are yours.


TI... I just called some southerners lazy, slow & dumb... those are fightin words! I feel like a traitor of the worst kind. I am being influenced by you northerers :runforhills:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Well c'mon up then. We've got Autumn happening right now and the apples are baking.


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

I'm so jealous of your seasons! Some friends and I were planning a trip up again this fall but it hasn't worked out. I would love to be picking apples and having coffee in bed.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Jl wrk on your reading skills. But since u are bent on trying make this personal. There's only one person here with a handicap n it's not me! Bless your heart! U drunk? Cause we all know u like to drink n post. N FYI for your info a debate u stay on topic ninstead of running all over the place. You have got a bunch of southerners trying to tell u to shout up but in your brilliance have failed to acknowledge those in lightened southerners. But u know the truth n everyone but u is dumb. Prolly time to quote some scripture some sorta simply. Agin bless your heart


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

He said "bless your heart"


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

momof2 said:


> TI... I just called some southerners lazy, slow & dumb... those are fightin words! I feel like a traitor of the worst kind. I am being influenced by you northerers :runforhills:


Don't feel bad, some southerners ARE lazy, slow and dumb.

Some northerners too, and westerners, and Canadians, and just about every other place on earth.

That is a valid statement, but painting EVERYONE from a specific region and stereotyping them with certain qualities (good or bad) is NOT a valid statement.

That is my WHOLE point of what I was trying to get across but I suppose I am too wordy at times and some don't really have the reading comprehension skills that they so adamantly accuse others of not having.

Oh well. We can't ALL be southerners with such great things like southern pride.

I really do feel sorry for northerners. I mean, we have Ted Turner, they have Bernie Madoff, we have the Bible Belt, they have the Rust Belt, etc. etc. I could go on all night but hopefully some will get the point.

:goodjob:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

maverickxxx said:


> Does anyone have a link for the Prius homesteaders forum?


Check with Raven12 I think I saw her hauling some 2x4's and a goat in hers.


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

In all fairness, since I'm feeling all traitor tonight... Mav NEVER said all southerners were anything. He said that is a common perception and he is right. Just like we have a common perception that they are all arrogant and rude.

If he was insulting I would have been insulted! Fowler would have been insulted. I gave him the ammo for several of his comments by being a dumb southerner.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes, I was taking my milking goat to the local Audubon Society Earth Fair. Passenger side window down of course.


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

Raven12 said:


> Yes, I was taking my milking goat to the local Audubon Society Earth Fair. Passenger side window down of course.


The WHAT? We have got to get you south and ******* you up a little


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

JohnnyLee said:


> Don't feel bad, some southerners ARE lazy, slow and dumb.
> 
> Some northerners too, and westerners, and Canadians, and just about every other place on earth.
> 
> ...


You do realize you are keeping racism alive by your remarks.....RIGHT?

The whole North and South thing? ring any bells?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I lived down there for around 10 years. (Coastal Food...AWESOME) The North is like a magnet. You will be back. No worries.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I want your seafood, maine lobster ~drools~


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Jl no one can follow your point. You go from straight up calling people racist n ignorant to I'm to good to debate to I don't pick on northerners to trying personal insults but I take high road. U look like a total schmuck in every post n several people have tried to tell your red neck posing liberal mind but u don't listen to any of them. Uve shown yourself to be the true racist liberal. Which is an Ingma in itself. Have u not noticed everyone's trying to tell u something? My favorite was when u called me mentally challanged. That is usually the sign that u have a very good point n changes the tide to a winning argument. I see a lot of debates where somebody uses the well your a retard as closing argument to win a debate. So How should I make my consesion speech I surrender all my weapons n promise to never use another one against the south agin. Oh wait that's not it. Seriously quit being a racist bigot n small minded. Obviously u are not able to tell that a bunch of where joking back n forth. If it was all guys guess what that's what they do it s not personal unless your a liberal. Liberals take things personal n make a big scene n cry n whine stomp feet etc... N who's been doing that. 
U really should just join sons of confederacy or go see a shrink cause u are straight up small minded bigot.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fowler said:


> I want your seafood, maine lobster ~drools~


Chowda. The Leaves. Apples. Pumpkins. Cinnamon. Clambake. Oysters. Small towns. Rock walls. Hay rides. Corn fields. Fires. Candles. Etc.

Trust me. You will get hooked.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Come on we don't want THERE kind up here raven


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

maverickxxx said:


> Come on we don't want THERE kind up here raven


:awh:

I promise to leave my rebel flag at home. And I'll even ride in a Prius to get LOBSTER!!


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

Mav did you really just insult the Sons of the Confederacy???


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

Raven12 said:


> Chowda. The Leaves. Apples. Pumpkins. Cinnamon. Clambake. Oysters. Small towns. Rock walls. Hay rides. Corn fields. Fires. Candles. Etc.
> 
> Trust me. You will get hooked.


You are mean!


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Mom your not gonna get the reading comprehension lecture to are u?


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Fowler said:


> Check with Raven12 I think I saw her hauling some 2x4's and a goat in hers.


Now DagNabit,,,That wern't no goat,,,,,I was hav'n a bad hair day.........


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

momof2 said:


> Mav did you really just insult the Sons of the Confederacy???


I got this....LOL


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

maverickxxx said:


> Mom your not gonna get the reading comprehension lecture to are u?


Well that depends... does it come with coffee in bed?


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I think jl is a secret sons of the union member cause he hasn't dun u guys any favors. Must be a plant


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Sledding followed by hot cocoa.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

U don't need to bring me coffee I don't drink it


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Last resort...if all else fails...ice skating.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Ice skating is the devil.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Well I just brought a sleigh out to homestead n the full harness for a horse but u southern girls prolly wouldn't wanna go on a one horse open sleigh ride with a herald angel in a small snow flurry through the woods to wood fireplace.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> Last resort...if all else fails...ice skating.


steelhead,king salmon,moose,caribou,white perch,artic char,fir trees,maple syrup,native trout


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

It's not nearly romantic as it sounds.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

maverickxxx said:


> It's not nearly romantic as it sounds.


Yeah it is. Don't lie.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Ummm...I lived MN for 8 yrs, been there done that, loved it!!! But I dont like 8 months of snow, but I also dont like 120 degrees heat for 3 months. Know wonder California is over populated.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

elkhound said:


> steelhead,king salmon,moose,caribou,white perch,artic char,fir trees,maple syrup,native trout


You forgot elk & bear.


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

maverickxxx said:


> Well I just brought a sleigh out to homestead n the full harness for a horse but u southern girls prolly wouldn't wanna go on a one horse open sleigh ride with a herald angel in a small snow flurry through the woods to wood fireplace.


If I were ever invited on such a romantic adventure I would know if I liked it... HINT, HINT!!!!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fowler said:


> Ummm...I lived MN for 8 yrs, been there done that, loved it!!! But I dont like 8 months of snow, but I also dont like 120 degrees heat for 3 months. Know wonder California is over populated.


MN is out west.


----------



## tcpete (Feb 27, 2003)

mercedes said:


> I don't think that a "man" would approach a woman that way.I think that was a stalker and that you should have called the police!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 To be charged with what? Boorish behavior?


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Well u gotta rember when it's snowing n no wind its so quiet that the infernal racket of the horse prancing through the snow n bells is all u can hear


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> MN is out west.



psssst..its still north


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

elkhound said:


> psssst..its still north


NorthWEST :nana:


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Fowler is a plant to!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Raven12 said:


> MN is out west.


No it's North to where I live....LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

maverickxxx said:


> Fowler is a plant to!


Nope just married one. Then came home as fast as I could. I wasnt sholving snow all by myself...LOL


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

So that's the cover story. Don't worry your secret is safe on this public Internet forum


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I just wanted lobster


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Raven12 said:


> Chowda. The Leaves. Apples. Pumpkins. Cinnamon. Clambake. Oysters. Small towns. Rock walls. Hay rides. Corn fields. Fires. Candles. Etc.
> 
> Trust me. You will get hooked.


Apple picking, pumpkin picking, wet leaves on the ground on a rainy fall day, apple cider in fall, snow on Christmas, snow angels, snow men, coming into a warm house on a cold snowy day and shacking the snow off of your clothes then taking off your boots and having something warm to drink.


The winter is too dark and depressing for me though.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

City Bound said:


> Apple picking, pumpkin picking, wet leaves on the ground on a rainy fall day, apple cider in fall, snow on Christmas, snow angels, snow men, coming into a warm house on a cold snowy day and shacking the snow off of your clothes then taking off your boots and having something warm to drink.
> 
> 
> The winter is too dark and depressing for me though.


Sharing it with good people takes away the darkness.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

maverickxxx said:


> Well I just brought a sleigh out to homestead n the full harness for a horse but u southern girls prolly wouldn't wanna go on a one horse open sleigh ride with a herald angel in a small snow flurry through the woods to wood fireplace.


You forgot building a snowman and pretending he's a preacher.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Fowler said:


> Ummm...I lived MN for 8 yrs, been there done that, loved it!!! But I dont like 8 months of snow, but I also dont like 120 degrees heat for 3 months. Know wonder California is over populated.


How could you not like 9 months of winter and 3 months of bad ice skating?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hockey is winter's redeeming quality.
Unfortunately the NHL locked out....
Looks like I'm gonna be putting some big miles on the van to see my boy play at college!


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm thinking none of you read murder mysteries? This ranks right up there with the start of one--I'd be extremely careful, He dont sound right. Never ignore that"sixth sense"


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Not sure what a red neck is either ( I envision a bit fluffy guy with red head and dito neck)
we have the later type of men here but also other men can be totally out of line, with no clue how to approach the other sex. Guess that is universal.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Blueberries! Cranberries!


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

maverickxxx said:


> I'm not southern nothing much less a wannabe of any sort. Well maybe homesteader wanna be.Zong has amazing reading comprehension skills. Zong is right with his quote that's the stero type. Just like many other stereotypes. But sticking with the race an bigotry the south is very much that still. That's a fact! U can stick your head in the sand an say it's not n u don't see it. Also the one class of person hated more than black people is Yankees. Nother fact. Obviously jl is much more ignorant of where he lives than us Yankees. An jl tactics are straight outta his liberal handbook. The whole bash a Yankee every chance n when somebody says anything that can be twisted n repeated innacuratly scream the loudest even though that's what u do yourself. See I didn't think there was any liberal ******** but I know there is one now.


I was amazed when I first began traveling into the northern states and discovered how extremely racist the people I met are up there. To the point that I was uncomfortable. And it went both ways up there. I saw the white v black, the white v hispanic, the black v hispanic racial issues greatly magnified there. A northerner visit down here once and got drunk in a mostly black area and started shooting off at the mouth about n's and got really nasty. I and a few others slapped a hand over the mouth, apologized for the ignorance, and got the person the heck out of the town. When sober, we explained that those actions weren't appreciated nor safe and wouldn't be repeated in our presence.

In the South, where I live and the people I know, we are live and let live. Some of the best, most southern, sweetest people I know are black, especially black women. Oh my goodness, I love it when we get together and they bring potluck. I'm always guaranteed to get real southern food then!!

You also have to understand, just because someone is from up North, doesn't mean they are a Yankee. Yankee is a frame of mind and generally means a person from the northern states with a certain mentality that Southerners are stupid, backwoods, hillbilly, ******** and they must be reformed or run over. Yeah. 
Then there are northerners, just like southerners it refers to where you are from. Then there are carpetbaggers and ---- Yankees.
Understand, it is a running joke. 

And I have no issue with it being a running joke after being up North for a while and having to endure jokes about ********, Hillbillies, Idjits, Inbreeding, and much much worse. 

Yeah, it is racial though it isn't based on "race"

Oh, yes, I did marry a northerner. Good, decent, person thanks to momma - who was from Italy and was pretty doggone racist. Thankfully, my partner is not.

Overall, the South that I know and have visited is a much less racial place that the places I have been up North.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

JohnnyLee said:


> Don't feel bad, some southerners ARE lazy, slow and dumb.
> 
> Some northerners too, and westerners, and Canadians, and just about every other place on earth.
> 
> ...



Johnny - he's trolling you.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

This is all really interesting. But I have to say this.

I have spent a decent amount of time, if not years, in every state in America except Alaska and Hawaii. I have seen people be racist in every state, in just about every degree imaginable.

I have been in places in the north where you can simply disappear if they don't like you, I have been in those places as well in the west central, northwest central, west coast, east coast, south and everywhere in between.

I have been out of gas near Minneapolis-St.Paul and have been rescued by a black man because white people were not welcome in that neighborhood and there was already something going on and I was not safe.

In Oakland I, at 16 and my partner in his 60's were rescused by a little Mexican dude, for the same reason. 

I've backpacked in the wrong places in Kentucky and seen things I wasn't supposed to see, been shot at in San Francisco while being taken out to a dessert bar.

Delivered a semiload of equipment to a backditch place in Mississippi nd glad I had an illegal firearm with me as I went along roads not made for a semi and the people actually started walking behind me, pretty menacingly until I actually made it to my destination, which was a factory deserted except for one man. He explained to me the workers were paid two weeks prior and when they all get paid, they don't come back to work until they run out of money.

I was acosted by a...well she might have been Puerto Rican maybe on the George Washington Bridge....because "white girls can't drive"...and she's the one that sideswiped my truck while I was stopped with the brakes pulled waiting for an accident to clear.

My travels have taken me all over the place and many, many places I should not have been. Race mistrust, racism, it's all in place EVERYWHERE. Good people, that trust and treat in kind, that care not what color you are or where you are from are here...EVERYWHERE.

I've even been present in an airport in Frankfurt while a Muslim man was tackled, beaten and carried away. I've not been served in a few European restaurants because I am American. I watched Indian men all but physically assault women in Mumbai...for being "insolent" when nothing of the sort was happening.

I've seen prejudice carried out in person against many here (here being this planet). Whether it is white/white, black/white, mexican/dominican, white/cuban, man/woman, adult/child, straight/gay, kin/unrelated, country/city, white collar/blue collar.

For anyone to say it's "not here" is ignorant. It is everywhere. It may not be within your family or your circle of friends, but it is around...somewhere in some way. The only thing to do is to do the best you can do and make sure it does not come from you, that you do not teach anything but acceptance and understanding...because we are all human and should be treated as such.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

City Bound said:


> Apple picking, pumpkin picking, wet leaves on the ground on a rainy fall day, apple cider in fall, snow on Christmas, snow angels, snow men, coming into a warm house on a cold snowy day and shacking the snow off of your clothes then taking off your boots and having something warm to drink.
> 
> 
> The winter is too dark and depressing for me though.


When I first read this I had really nice warm thoughts, was thinking to myself City if finally being positive. Then ya had to throw in that last comment, yep, it is still you, no one kidnapped your body and turned you into a happy dude. 


I LOVE fall and winter, can't wait, bring it on baby. I get to snuggle and go hiking and snuggle some more.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

................................


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Fine.... can someone at least mail me a lobster, LOL


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Saffron that's all fine n dandy truth jl used liberal tactics straight out of his hand book. Threw race card when there was none to be played tried belittling etc.... All this from his in ability to read n understand sentences. Most everyone else was able to read it for what it was. N yes he's shown himself for his true colors. Weren't no trolling. The only card he didn't play in his repeated personal attacks on me was spelling police an as we all know I defiantly misspelled some words


----------



## mercedes (Sep 1, 2012)

tcpete said:


> To be charged with what? Boorish behavior?


This could have been more than boorish behavior.He obviously followed this lady through the store and kept watching as she left the parking lot.He could have easily followed her home.Many women and girls disappear annually and are either never heard form again,or are later found in a shallow grave, raped and murdered.Where I live,the police would take this seriously,and would at least put a good scare in this guy,as in "Hey,we know who you are now and we are watching you".But then,I am in the south..............................


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Saffron, I'm sorry you view the northern states as racist, compared to the southern states.
You are correct, racism works both ways. 
------ isn't any more evil than any other differently colored human being on earth.
I lived in Maryland and Virginia for 18 years, I guess that's considered mid atlantic . . . . I got very sick of hearing 'they's too many white people here. . . I go back to my town where all I see are black folks, thank God' or 'and then I tole that n----r, to go and so and so himself!haw! haw!'
I met many folks of all races (hey! whites included!) who are kind, compassionate and really thoughtful human beings while I lived in those two states, as well as when I was growing up in Oklahoma, stationed in Texas,driving through the south on the way from one duty station to another, driving through the northern states to do the same etc etc.
There are jerks and racists in all places all races.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

sherry in Maine said:


> Saffron, I'm sorry you view the northern states as racist, compared to the southern states.
> You are correct, racism works both ways.
> ------ isn't any more evil than any other differently colored human being on earth.
> I lived in Maryland and Virginia for 18 years, I guess that's considered mid atlantic . . . . I got very sick of hearing 'they's too many white people here. . . I go back to my town where all I see are black folks, thank God' or 'and then I tole that n----r, to go and so and so himself!haw! haw!'
> ...



I wasn't saying they are racist and the South isn't. Instead I was playing more devil's advocate and attempting to point out that contrary to popular opinion, there are other racist areas and use the North as the example since I have spent a considerable amount of time there and experienced it personally.
I get tired of hearing how racist the South is - that is the predominant opinion and the South gets beat on all the time about it due to historical inaccuracies that are taught and assumed.

As pp have said - it exists everywhere, as do good people. I am fortunate that where I live, there are very few openly racist individuals. It is always a shock when faced with it each instance. Not because I'm ignorant, but because I hope for the good in people first.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

> I get tired of hearing how racist the South is - that is the predominant opinion and the South gets beat on all the time about it due to historical inaccuracies that are taught and assumed.


Don't worry about the South. No use exposing a lot of innocent people to a place that is too hot, too humid, too many big insects, water lizards that will eat them and their dog, mosquitos big enough to stand flat-footed and make love to a full grown turkey, the west nile virus is running rampant, riots and civil strife every day, confederate battle flags hanging along public roadways, extremely high unemployment, no social services, law enforcement is just another part of the "good 'ol boys" network, hurricanes will rob them of a life's work, and if they can't work at all more than likely will starve to death. Move along, nothing to see here. Y'all come back to see us now, ya hear??


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Raven12 said:


> Sharing it with good people takes away the darkness.


it does. even better is a warm lover to survive it with. flannel pj's worn during a snuggle before bed, checking out of the corner of your eye to make sure you special someone has their scarf on right just after you both step ourt the door into a snow storm, a good book, living off a large pot of home made soup for three or four days, body heat taking the chill out of you.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Tommyice said:


> You forgot building a snowman and pretending he's a preacher.


parson brown, to be exact.

how about writing your name and drawing pictures in untrodded snow.............with yellow ink, wink, wink. hahah


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

cindilu said:


> When I first read this I had really nice warm thoughts, was thinking to myself City if finally being positive. Then ya had to throw in that last comment, yep, it is still you, no one kidnapped your body and turned you into a happy dude.
> 
> 
> I LOVE fall and winter, can't wait, bring it on baby. I get to snuggle and go hiking and snuggle some more.


cindi, i love the first half of winter, but then Seasonal Affective Disorder kicks in from the lack of light. On a sunny winter day in nyc the sky is gray. sometimes it is clear and bright but usually it is gray. the ground below you is gray with dirty snow, gray slush, or gray ice over cold black asphalt streets. if you ride in a city bus in winter you can barely see out the window to see the already gray sky because rain, snow flurries, or the fog of warm bodies blocks the windows. then you go down in the subway where there is no natural light and you drive through pitch black tunnels deep under the ground (like in a coal mine) and for the most part all you see from the train windows are filthy black walls of the tunnels mixed with occasional graffiti and random utility lights. Then, if you happen to have been traveling to manhatten, you come out of the subway, get hit with a blast of cold wind funneling down the stairwell into the subay station, then come out to dark gray light and no sky to see because the ugly and vulgar nyc buildings are so high they block the sky and most of the sun.

I love winter, just not the second half when the light gets to me.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

racism is everywhere and all groups are racist. So what though, does it really matter? The idea that we are a global village is a very new one. The idea of the american melting pot is a very new idea for the world and it has yet to prove that it actually works. 

What does work for survival and what has been practiced by humans all over the world for over 100,000 years is sticking with your own kind.

I mingle with all kinds of people and have had friends in all different races and in the end those relationships came to mutually agreed upon endings. We both found each other too different and perhaps the bottom line of the friendship was simply curiosity. curiosity is good though. curiusity is not fear and hatered. Curiousity is a way to get to know your neighbors and that is what other races are to me, neighbors. some are good neighbors and some are the so called "neighbors from hell". To some races myself and people like me are the so called "neighbors from hell".

I dated asian, south american, peurtorican, middle eastern, jewish, and other types of women and at some point we would both find that the ethnic differences alienated us more then brought us together. For me and a lot of other people it is the little things that we can share that count the most.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

In case jl forgot his debating skills


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

maverickxxx said:


> In case jl forgot his debating skills


I CAN debate you up one side and down the other, but what good would it do?

Especially that now you have shown what type of person you are, even if I presented you with more facts and figures, you would not be able to understand them.

Apparently you have trouble with reality if you think for one second that my political alliance has anything liberal about it.

Did you just USE the word "liberal" because you think it would make me look bad?

When all that REALLY know me here and know me on Facebook KNOW how much of a Republican I am?

Just so that you know, Liberal = Democrat, Republican = Conservative*. But that won't do YOU any good, since apparently if you think for one second that I am a "liberal" then that in itself just PROVES you have no idea what you are talking about.

You can tell all the lies and call me all the names that you want, but one thing you don't realize is that what you are doing, only makes you look more ignorant.

Like I said before. All I have presented are facts.

YOU Mav, should get all of YOUR facts straight before posting, it really does tell a lot about you and how truly ignorant you are.

Read back over all of the posts. REALLY read them and comprehend them. Get someone to help you with the big words if you must, but if you don't see what a tool you sound like, then I really do feel sorry for you.

*sorry, have to keep it simple for the simple minded.


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

zong said:


> I got to tell ya, I been around a long time. You don't shoot bumblebees, you shoot carpenter bees. Bumblebees never hurt anybody. And you use rat shot, too. Sometimes called "shot shell" More fun with a pistol with 3 or 4 buddies milling around doing the same.


The problem is I can't tell the bumble bees from the carpenter bees. Unless they are just floating in place, those I'm pretty sure are carpenter bees and I try for them with a wiffle ball bat.


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

The term ******* originated in tbe coal mines when they started there unions. The owners brought in there men to fight the unions. The workers wore red bandanas around there necks so they didn't shoot eachother.


----------

